# jingle collar make



## cocoasmama (Apr 30, 2005)

Can someone instruct me how to make Cocoa a jingle collar.

THanks,
Jennie cocoasmama


----------



## PB&J'sMom (Jul 19, 2005)

Whatsa jingle collar? Am I having ANOTHER blonde moment? Geez....will they never end?


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

I dont know what it is either???? :?: 

Id love to see one tho  :wave:


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Is this it???? www.greyhoundmanor.com


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

PB&J'sMom said:


> Whatsa jingle collar? Am I having ANOTHER blonde moment? Geez....will they never end?


we are having both one then  


is it a christmas collar ???? :lol: 

kisses nat


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

:? :? :lol: sorry think i put the wrong link!!!!

Try this http://www.greyhoundmanor.com/pat/jingle/jingle.html

:?:


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY (Aug 20, 2005)

i think its a collar with lil jingly balls on it..i'm not sure though..when i think of jingle collar i think of x-mas.


----------



## cocoasmama (Apr 30, 2005)

Yes,

All of your descriptions of jingle collar are right. I am going to make a jingle collar for his halloween costume, but his will have pomp poms on the ends where jingle bells go as cocoa is going to be a clown.


Jennie


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

Ahhhhhhhhh Good idea I could never do that for Auggie as he wouldn't even put up with his tags attached to his harness. He sat down and would not move :lol: :lol:


----------

